# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education > Students >  My final year project (Rotor turbine design)

## hdog69

Hi everyone, Im a third year MEch eng student based in the UK, Im currently working on designing a turbine rotor using 3d printing. Im trying to create an internal mesh for the rotating disc which will house the blades. Ive created this truass structure (see the pic) and was wondering if this design is feasible. As in do the diagonal beams need a support structure made when being printed. They are approx (2.5mm thickness). 
int truas mesh 1.jpg
Thanks  :Smile:

----------

